

Researchers Make an Infrared-Invisible Tank That Would Fit Right Into Tron - sgy
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/03/researchers-make-an-infrared-invisible-tank-that-would-fit-right-into-tron/

======
sp332
That's very cool! Where does all the heat go?

~~~
sgy
A specialized infrared system takes heat readings from the tank's surroundings
and then actively matches the tank's heat signature to map the terrain.

~~~
sp332
Doesn't the tank give off more IR than the surroundings? To decrease the light
emitted, you have to decrease the black-body radiation in that spectrum below
ambient temperature. That means actively cooling the surface, or (directly or
indirectly) fluorescing the blackbody radiation into a different part of the
spectrum.

~~~
sgy
The PL-01 attempts its almost magical infrared signature reduction via the
installation of temperature controlled wafers that blanket its exterior. This
chameleon's skin of sorts, allows the tank's skin to match the infra-red
signature of its surroundings. It does this by processing what small infrared
sensors mounted around the tank detect, and then displays a pattern on the
tank's honeycomb-like covering that best matches the infrared data collected.

As a result, the tank all but disappears to infrared sensors. Even more
outstanding, these wafers can also be used like pixels, as each can be
manipulated in temperature. This allows for the tank to use active infrared
camouflage, such as tiger stiping its infrared signature in the jungle, or
making it flat like the sand in the desert. The PL-01 also lowers its infrared
signature through cooling and dispersing the exhaust from its 940 hp diesel
engine.

